# kampilan



## Cthulhu (Dec 5, 2002)

Found this on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=927797383

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 5, 2002)

decent looking blade; 9 days to go though.
Any bets what the bids will end up at.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, that was poor grammar; can you tell I worked all night!
How about any bets as to how high the bids will go!
LOL!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 17, 2002)

and we ended up well over $300; reserve not met.
The seller had the same kampilan listed on his web site for around $695!


----------

